# ASF Legal Defence Fund



## Joe Blow

I have decided to shift all discussion of the ASF Legal Defence Fund to a dedicated thread.

I have been contacted by an ASF member who is also the owner of a holiday cottage at Blackheath in the Blue Mountains. He has made the generous offer to auction off accommodation at the cottage for next Friday and Saturday nights and to donate the proceeds to the ASF Legal Defence Fund.



> Weekend away in quiet self-catered cottage in Upper Blue Mountains for a couple for the nights of 18-19th Sept (sorry no changes to dates). Usually $500. Taxi from station is ~$15 for those without transport.




The auction starts now and will end next Tuesday September 15th at midnight. I will forward all the details to the winning bidder at the conclusion of the auction. Please post your bids in this thread. My sincere thanks go out to ASF member who made this generous offer!

For those unable to get to the Blue Mountains next weekend, donations can be made to the following bank account:

Account Name: ASF Legal Defence Fund
BSB: 638-010
Account Number: 10787054

Thank you to all those who have offered their support!


----------



## Miner

Hi Joe
At the outset sorry not being full informed with the legal fund requirements. It must be very serious. Probably for those like me not regularly following ASF (I am in Madagascar FIFO) it pays to give some background on the reason for legal fund and what is the behind it. Matter being sub-judice, words can be spelt out however without weakening your defence whatever it may be.
All the best and definitely I will put something into the account

Regards


----------



## Joe Blow

Miner said:


> Probably for those like me not regularly following ASF (I am in Madagascar FIFO) it pays to give some background on the reason for legal fund and what is the behind it.




Hi Miner, sorry for any confusion. You can read about the defamation claim ASF is involved in here: http://www.smh.com.au/business/markets/chasing-the-churners-is-a-challenge-20150906-gjg9nr.html


----------



## Wysiwyg

I'm in.


----------



## Joe Blow

A very big thank you to those who have donated to the ASF Legal Defence Fund! The fund is slowly increasing in value. 

I notice there haven't been any bids yet on the Blue Mountains weekend getaway this weekend. It would be a shame to see it passed in without any bids. Perhaps I should have started a new thread for it? Surely some of you stressed out Sydneysiders could use a relaxing weekend in the mountains? 

All proceeds raised will go towards the ASF Legal Defence Fund.

Here's the description again, as written by the ASF member who donated it:



> Weekend away in quiet self-catered cottage in Upper Blue Mountains for a couple for the nights of 18-19th Sept (sorry no changes to dates). Usually $500. Taxi from station is ~$15 for those without transport.




Let's see if we can generate some interest!


----------



## Joe Blow

I'm extending the deadline for bids on the weekend getaway in the Blue Mountains until midday tomorrow. I'll also be accepting any bids via PM in case people would prefer to contact me privately. Here's the description again for those interested:



> Weekend away in quiet self-catered cottage in Upper Blue Mountains for a couple for the nights of 18-19th Sept (sorry no changes to dates). Usually $500. Taxi from station is ~$15 for those without transport.




Don't let this opportunity slip away! All proceeds raised will be donated to the ASF Legal Defence Fund.


----------



## tech/a

How’s the fund going Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> How’s the fund going Joe?



It's been depleted for a while now tech. It was a good fund raiser at the time, but lawyers don't come cheap and the funds were used fairly quickly to pay legal bills. I really appreciated the support of the ASF community.


----------



## tech/a

How about a go fund me


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> How about a go fund me



It's something I have considered but haven't followed through with yet even though I probably should have. However, it is something that may end up being necessary.


----------



## Ann

Crikey Joe, I missed all this until now. I can't find how to contact you privately. Can you PM or email me please?


----------



## tech/a

*Time to go fund me Joe.*

Before you do or anyone else does.
You need a great background story.
Target $300K 

I can put you on to our marketing people.
Gratis my friend.

Very topical with the Bank R Com.

With it all over (Court)  Im sure the true story will have 
lots of info highlighting the white knight who 
got shafted by not only the Scammers but also the System.
Left high and dry self funded saving people bacon.

Common people lets use the power of the WWW
and DO This.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

tech/a said:


> *Time to go fund me Joe.*
> 
> Before you do or anyone else does.
> You need a great background story.
> Target $300K
> 
> I can put you on to our marketing people.
> Gratis my friend.
> 
> Very topical with the Bank R Com.
> 
> With it all over (Court)  Im sure the true story will have
> lots of info highlighting the white knight who
> got shafted by not only the Scammers but also the System.
> Left high and dry self funded saving people bacon.
> 
> Common people lets use the power of the WWW
> and DO This.




I agree totally tech, and that is a very generous offer to Joe. 

Anything I can do please let me know Joe. 

I'll kick in once the Gofund page is up and running and if it doesn't get up I'll donate to the existing fund. 

It may be worthwhile getting someone to contact the TV and "Print" media on your behalf about the Gofund me page. I doubt if you are able to do it as you are the subject of the litigation but someone else on the forum could. Maybe you can yourself. Check with your lawyer if you decide to set it up. 

Kind regards,

gg


----------



## sptrawler

Joe Blow said:


> I have decided to shift all discussion of the ASF Legal Defence Fund to a dedicated thread.
> 
> Account Name: ASF Legal Defence Fund
> BSB: 638-010
> Account Number: 10787054
> 
> Thank you to all those who have offered their support!




The legal defence fund account is at the beginning of this thread I think GG. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## tech/a

Thats Joes Account number for Donations Not a go Fund me.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

tech/a said:


> Thats Joes Account number for Donations Not a go Fund me.



Agree.

If Joe considers a Gofund me strategy, a donation to that will assist in kicking the donations along as well as being a donation. 

Just my thoughts. 

gg


----------



## basilio

tech/a said:


> Thats Joes Account number for Donations Not a go Fund me.




Yep but it does start the ball rolling. If the Go fund me flies Joe might forward any contributions already made to the Go Fund me.  Always looks good to have some people start off such a campaign.

Also wouldn't hurt to have various ASF members  offering their comments/support on any proposed Go Fund me page. Adds more and different voices  to the argument and makes it clear this is bigger than just Joe Blow


----------



## tech/a

Excellent suggestion
There is a story here and we are going to tell it.
Keep the ideas coming and anyone with any contacts let me know.
Im looking into free Aust wide Media.
Need to look your best Joe.

Its a genuine Aussi Battler story. Joe needs help so lets help!


----------



## basilio

I think The Guardian would be the sort of paper that would be very interested/supportive of  this story. Essentially its about quality honest  public reporting that uncovers shonky business practices - and then gets punished . That in itself is a compelling story.

ABC could also be interested. The other commercial media ? Probably too complex for them and in any case would sensationalize it or trivialize it - I suggest.

4 Corners is always worth a think. Particularly if the bigger picture of unethical business practices is put on the table. Does Joe want to go there ??


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

The Go Joe Aussie GoFundMe


basilio said:


> I think The Guardian would be the sort of paper that would be very interested/supportive of  this story. Essentially its about quality honest  public reporting that uncovers shonky business practices - and then gets punished . That in itself is a compelling story.
> 
> ABC could also be interested. The other commercial media ? Probably too complex for them and in any case would sensationalize it or trivialize it - I suggest.
> 
> 4 Corners is always worth a think. Particularly if the bigger picture of unethical business practices is put on the table. Does Joe want to go there ??




That is a good idea, @basilio , however if the Guardian publish it the mainstream press will ignore it.

Also Guardian readers being lefties are often tightarses when it comes to supporting free enterprise. 

gg


----------



## sptrawler

You guys may be getting a bit ahead of yourselves, I'm not sure Joe would want it out there in the public domain, maybe he only wants it low key?
*I think Joe was just suggesting, if anyone wants to donate, then the bank account at the beginning of this thread was the way to do it*.

*Maybe check with Joe*, before going too far ahead, with the public outrage. IMO

When I asked how we can donate, in the 'Time to call it a day' thread.(post #72).

He replied with "ASF Legal Defence Fund" and attached a link to this thread and bank account details.(post #73).


----------



## Joe Blow

sptrawler said:


> *Maybe check with Joe*, before going too far ahead, with the public outrage. IMO




I have been communicating with tech/a and everything is OK.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

tech/a said:


> *Time to go fund me Joe.*
> 
> Before you do or anyone else does.
> You need a great background story.
> Target $300K
> 
> I can put you on to our marketing people.
> Gratis my friend.
> 
> Very topical with the Bank R Com.
> 
> With it all over (Court)  Im sure the true story will have
> lots of info highlighting the white knight who
> got shafted by not only the Scammers but also the System.
> Left high and dry self funded saving people bacon.
> 
> Common people lets use the power of the WWW
> and DO This.




re. Common People


----------



## Smurf1976

My thinking at this point is mainstream media to draw public attention to the situation.

Print media will generally publish verbatim any press release they receive or reject it outright so make sure that any media release is fit for publication word for word.

Radio is just a matter of getting in contact (off air) and setting something up for an interview. Go on every station that will have you, if possible do the lot on the same day. Note that the aim is to be heard in Sydney and Melbourne if possible - anywhere else is less important in this context. 

Timing - if the aim is to make the news as such then timing is critical. Avoid any other major news and then it's a lot easier.

TV - Realistically it's either a story big enough that it's on the news as such or one of the current affairs type programs.


----------



## aus_trader

Hi Joe, Small deposit sent to the "ASF Legal Defence Fund".

I think if all members sent a small contribution that may at least cover the legal fees you have already sunk. Happy to support in any other way as well: voicing our views against scammers in other forms of media, contacting any authorities on your/ASF's behalf or to defend your case, signing petitions or anything else, just get in touch.


----------



## Joe Blow

aus_trader said:


> Hi Joe, Small deposit sent to the "ASF Legal Defence Fund".




Thank you. Your support is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## sptrawler

Here you go Joe, another one. 

From Account: #####692 
Payment Amount: ####
Date for Payment: Now 
To Account: #####054 
Account Name: ASF Legal Defence Fund 
Description: Sptrawler 
BSB: 638-010


----------



## Joe Blow

sptrawler said:


> Here you go Joe, another one.
> 
> From Account: #####692
> Payment Amount: ####
> Date for Payment: Now
> To Account: #####054
> Account Name: ASF Legal Defence Fund
> Description: Sptrawler
> BSB: 638-010




Cheers, and thanks!


----------



## qldfrog

Added a small bit to the fund, get well soon Joe.
maybe time for a break , clean head and body rest before reboosting yourself, whatever happens with ASF.
We all need that from time to time be it burn out, boredom habits, couple fatigue, work lassitude


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> Added a small bit to the fund, get well soon Joe.
> maybe time for a break , clean head and body rest before reboosting yourself, whatever happens with ASF.
> We all need that from time to time be it burn out, boredom habits, couple fatigue, work lassitude




Thanks for the support frog. It is appreciated.


----------



## aus_trader

Hi Joe,

I've sent 20% ($20) of my monthly stock tipping competition win from last month for the ASF Legal Defence Fund. I figure there won't be any ASF stock tipping competitions if ASF was to close . Thank you for keeping the site alive Joe, it's a great community.

Cheers,
aus_trader.


----------



## Joe Blow

aus_trader said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I've sent 20% ($20) of my monthly stock tipping competition win from last month for the ASF Legal Defence Fund. I figure there won't be any ASF stock tipping competitions if ASF was to close . Thank you for keeping the site alive Joe, it's a great community.




Thank you for the donation. I appreciate it! 

Please keep posting, especially in stock market related threads. That's another way of supporting ASF.


----------



## aus_trader

Joe, please retain 50% of my winnings from the December Stock Picking Competition win for the _ASF_ _Legal_ Defence Fund. Thank you for the opportunity to test my stock picking skills. My retained 50% will encourage me to work harder at researching up good stocks for future competitions. Aided by a bit of luck of course


----------



## Joe Blow

aus_trader said:


> Joe, please retain 50% of my winnings from the December Stock Picking Competition win for the _ASF_ _Legal_ Defence Fund. Thank you for the opportunity to test my stock picking skills. My retained 50% will encourage me to work harder at researching up good stocks for future competitions. Aided by a bit of luck of course




Thank you for the donation. It is sincerely appreciated. Best of luck in the January competition!


----------



## frugal.rock

aus_trader said:


> Joe, please retain 50% of my winnings from the December Stock Picking Competition win for the _ASF_ _Legal_ Defence Fund. Thank you for the opportunity to test my stock picking skills. My retained 50% will encourage me to work harder at researching up good stocks for future competitions. Aided by a bit of luck of course



Alrighty, breakout alert.
The ante has been upped to 100%
and I'm the frugal 1. 
My wife calls me stingy... sometimes stinky...
Joe, I wish to donate 100% of my massive December comp 3rd place winnings to the ASF Legal fund.
Not very liquid ATM otherwise would put my hand in the pocket also.
Will when the boat comes in though.
Cheers.
PS, first time I have seen this thread to my recollection?!


----------



## Joe Blow

frugal.rock said:


> Alrighty, breakout alert.
> The ante has been upped to 100%
> and I'm the frugal 1.
> My wife calls me stingy... sometimes stinky...
> Joe, I wish to donate 100% of my massive December comp 3rd place winnings to the ASF Legal fund.
> Not very liquid ATM otherwise would put my hand in the pocket also.
> Will when the boat comes in though.
> Cheers.
> PS, first time I have seen this thread to my recollection?!




Thank you for the donation. It is appreciated.


----------



## qldfrog

@Joe Blow 
Banking details at start of thread still correct for donations?


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> @Joe Blow
> Banking details at start of thread still correct for donations?




They certainly are. Thank you for the donation!


----------



## SirRumpole

Donation sent from me too.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> Donation sent from me too.




Thank you for the donation SirR. It is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## frugal.rock

qldfrog said:


> @Joe Blow
> Banking details at start of thread still correct for donations?



Same question Joe.
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

frugal.rock said:


> Same question Joe.
> Thanks




Yes, still correct.


----------



## tech/a

Hows it all going on this front Joe.
It it all done?


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Hows it all going on this front Joe.
> It it all done?




Not quite. Getting there though. COVID-19 has slowed things down but it's finally in the end stages.


----------



## SirRumpole

Joe Blow said:


> Not quite. Getting there though. COVID-19 has slowed things down but it's finally in the end stages.




Are you confident of a win ? Might you get damages awarded ?

Live it up if you do.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> Are you confident of a win ? Might you get damages awarded ?
> 
> Live it up if you do.




I've won (successfully defended) already, but that's not the end. Far from it in fact. The merry-go-round keeps on turning for quite some time after that.


----------



## SirRumpole

Joe Blow said:


> I've won (successfully defended) already, but that's not the end. Far from it in fact. The merry-go-round keeps on turning for quite some time after that.




Yes, the wheels of justice grind very slowly and expensively, but great that you had a win.

I hope the success continues.


----------



## tech/a

Hi Joe

Yes Understand have spent my fair share of time in court.
I understand where your at and should never have been there in
the first place.
Lessons learnt all round!
I know a little of what your like--Me!! 11/02 
we are a certain breed my friend!


----------



## jbocker

Joe. Is there anything specifically we (as contributors) must watch out for, to not risk this in future. If its all in  the rules I will re-read them. I really hate that opinion from actual experiences can be bought to the court, seemingly on a whim. I hope there is a large compensation to you for dragging you and the ASF into court. Any unfair or scammy practices need to be pointed out and places like the ASF serves us well as a place to give opinion of our truthful experience as a warning to others.
I am so thankful you have won the fight, I am  in awe and proud of you, sincerely trust the scars from the battle serve as an armour for upholding our rights for sharing opinions.
Thank you again Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow

jbocker said:


> Joe. Is there anything specifically we (as contributors) must watch out for, to not risk this in future. If its all in  the rules I will re-read them.




Yes, I recommend re-reading the website rules, and reading this: https://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/view/pdf/2016-01-01/act-2005-055


----------



## tech/a

jbocker said:


> I hope there is a large compensation to you for dragging you and the ASF into court




Unfortunately you can be 100% right and without the ability of a party to pay any compensation---you can win but still lose!

Of course there is also a myriad of ways of structuring to avoid this outcome if your the one who may pay.

similar to avoiding bankruptcy.


----------



## lindsayf

11/02  ?


----------



## jbocker

tech/a said:


> Unfortunately you can be 100% right … ---you can win but still lose!



No need to remind me. I have been married 40 years. 
Just wonder how their lawyer gets paid in these cases.


----------



## makteb

Dear Joe, 
I hope you and your family are doing ok.  
Court is not good in any case.
I hope my small contribution will bring some financial ease to the burden.
I used the details from page 1


----------



## Joe Blow

makteb said:


> Dear Joe,
> I hope you and your family are doing ok.
> Court is not good in any case.
> I hope my small contribution will bring some financial ease to the burden.
> I used the details from page 1



Family and I are fine thanks @makteb. Thank you for asking and also for the donation to the ASF legal defence fund. It is sincerely appreciated. [emoji106]


----------



## sptrawler

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, I recommend re-reading the website rules, and reading this: https://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/view/pdf/2016-01-01/act-2005-055



Has Bas been sent a copy? 😂


----------



## tech/a

Love and I are Aquarian’s the get it done type 



lindsayf said:


> 11/02  ?


----------



## lindsayf

tech/a said:


> Love and I are Aquarian’s the get it done type



I see....from fellow 11/02ian.


----------

